# Bulldozer Release am 19. September?



## KILLTHIS (31. August 2011)

Die stets gut umwobene Gerüchteküche Fudzilla will den Launchtermin der kommenden AMD-CPU "Bulldozer" herausgefunden haben: Der 19. September soll der Termin sein, an dem AMDs Antwort zu Intels Core i7 und Core i5-CPUs folgen soll; Dabei wäre diese aber nicht in der Lage, die zweite Generation, namentlich Sandy Bridge, zu schlagen. Dennoch sollen AMDs quasi-Sechs- und -Achtkerner wesentlich günstiger sein und somit ein besseres Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis bieten.

Die Schwierigkeit läge an der IPC, kurz, Instructions per Clock - hierbei sollen nicht genügend Berechnungen passieren, um Intels aktuelles Angebot zu schlagen - ganz zu schweigen von der dritten Generation, Ivy Bridge, welche noch schneller ausfallen soll. Desweiteren ist auch noch Sandy Bridge E auf dem Wege.
Dennoch kann AMD den vorliegenden Quellen nach trotzdem den komplexen Chip in guter Menge fertigen.

Quelle: http://www.fudzilla.com/processors/item/23908-bulldozer-comes-on-september-19th


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. August 2011)

IPC klingt plausibel, 19. September nicht. Fuad ist nicht auf dem aktuellen (Gerüchte-)Stand


----------



## Hugo78 (31. August 2011)

Ich glaube der Bulli-Start wird noch im späten September erfolgen, 
nur bis zu einer guten Verfügbarkeit werden dann noch mal 3-4 Wochen vergehen.


----------



## Gast1111 (31. August 2011)

Laut Gigabyte soll der Start im Oktober sein, hab nachgefragt


----------



## DarkMo (31. August 2011)

kann man das ned in dem anderen thread mitdusikutieren?


----------



## Heli-Homer (31. August 2011)

Gutes news und alles in alles lässt sich sagen das es wirklich nicht mehr lange dauern kann bis zambezi zu haben ist 
Wer bis jetzt geduld hatte überlebt die nächsten 3 wochen auch noch.
Ob die leistung grade beim spitzenmodell nicht reicht um den i7 zu schlagen glaube ich ehr weniger aber auch das wird sich in kürze zeigen.


----------



## Eckism (31. August 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> IPC klingt plausibel, 19. September nicht. Fuad ist nicht auf dem aktuellen (Gerüchte-)Stand



Ich weiß was, das wer was weiß! Aber ich weiß auch, dieser wer darf's uns nicht wissen lassen....


----------



## Cleriker (1. September 2011)

Ich wünschte manchmal echt, PCGH wäre eine von diesen Seiten, die fast regelmäßig schon alles vorher raushauen, was sie an Infos haben...


----------



## Own3r (1. September 2011)

AMD hat wohl die Befürchtung, dass der Bulldozer nicht ging Leistung im Vergleich zum Sandy Bridge oder sogar zu Ivy Bridge liefern kann!?

 Das finde ich jetzt ein bisschen komisch, denn durch langes Warten wird es auch nicht besser.


----------



## $$Sushi$$ (1. September 2011)

Also entweder der kommt nun oder nicht.

So langsam hab ich die Gerüchte satt!

Aber wird ein AMD Phenom X6 mehr Leistung als der Bulldozer haben?


----------



## MG42 (1. September 2011)

Wenn der dann rauskommt, dann kommt er da raus ne logischere Erklärung habt auch Ihr nicht.


----------



## Adam West (1. September 2011)

PCGH weiß es doch hunderpro  Zumindest werden sie schon en Testsample haben, oooooooder?!??  

MfG


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (1. September 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> PCGH weiß es doch hunderpro  Zumindest werden sie schon en Testsample haben, oooooooder?!??
> 
> MfG


 
ich denke nicht

das würde die defintiv so machen wie mit der fermi damals oder der 6990 ati karte.. 

video ein geheimes packet oder so. bzw ne kleine news bulldozer in der redaktion eingetroffen.


was die leistung angeht kann mann nur abwarten.

ich werde definitiv noch warten was den kauf angeht, und lieber erstma schauen was die neue architektur für "kinderkrankheiten" hat und ob die mit nem neuen stepping behoben werden können bzw die leistung und der verbrauch gar noch gesenkt werden können.


----------



## hundElungE (1. September 2011)

[/QUOTE] bzw die leistung und der verbrauch gar noch gesenkt werden können.[/QUOTE]

Leistung senken hoffe ich mal nicht^^


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (1. September 2011)

sry meinte natürlich leistung steigern. und verbrauch senken


----------



## Julianus2008 (1. September 2011)

Dann kann man doch gleich diese Generation überspringen und auf FMx umsteigen...Eigentlich finde ich es wichtig, dass auch AMD unterstützt wird, als Gegenpart von Intel, aber so langsam überlege ich, doch auf Sandy oder Ivy Bridge umzustellen...


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (1. September 2011)

Mit warten kennen wir uns ja jetzt mitlerweile alle aus 
Und ich werde auf den BD warten. Mein Phenom II reicht noch vollkommen aus und
der BD kann von mir aus erst im Oktober erscheinen.
Soweit mein persönlicher gebrauch.
Für AMD hoffe ich natürlich das der BD früher erscheint um
mit den BD geldverdienen zu können.
Ich bin auf Tests gespannt.
(richtige Tests)


----------



## winpoet88 (1. September 2011)

$$Sushi$$ schrieb:


> Also entweder der kommt nun oder nicht.
> 
> So langsam hab ich die Gerüchte satt!
> 
> Aber wird ein AMD Phenom X6 mehr Leistung als der Bulldozer haben?



Das wäre nicht so toll, dann könnte ich mir ein Upgrade sparen !

Greets Winpo8T


----------



## S51 (2. September 2011)

naja abwarten und Tee trinken  , mehr als das kann man doch eh nicht machen 
wir hoffen einfach mal das AMD nen guten Grund hat BD so lang zurückzuhalten und das die Leistung dann auch annehmbar ist, wird schon nich langsamer als ein X6


----------



## Sauerland (2. September 2011)

Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> Mit warten kennen wir uns ja jetzt mitlerweile alle aus
> Und ich werde auf den BD warten. Mein Phenom II reicht noch vollkommen aus und
> der BD kann von mir aus erst im Oktober erscheinen.
> Soweit mein persönlicher gebrauch.
> ...


 

Na dem kann ich mich doch nur anschließen. Mein 4-Kerner reicht mir auch noch eine ganze Zeit Leistungsmäßig aus. Vielleicht kommt demnächst eine SSD und eine neue Graka in Betracht. Damit schaff ich dann auch noch das nächste Jahr. Bis dahin gibt es sicherlich einen Nachfolger vom Bulldozer, wenn der jetzige es Leistungsmäßig nicht packt, oder die haben ihn verbessert.

Gruß


----------



## Gruselgurke (3. September 2011)

Also mein 940er kommt immer wieder stark an seine Grenzen, könnte den Bulldozer gerade Beruflich echt mal gebrauchen :/


----------



## Sauerland (3. September 2011)

Gruselgurke schrieb:


> Also mein 940er kommt immer wieder stark an seine Grenzen, könnte den Bulldozer gerade Beruflich echt mal gebrauchen :/


 
Also wenn dein 940er jetzt an seine Grenzen kommt, dann kannste dir doch einen 6-Kerner zulegen. Wenn du den beruflich benötigst ist das doch kein Problem, die 150,-€ zahlt dir doch das Finanzamt über die Betriebsausgaben zurück.

Oder ist der brufliche Anteil der Computer-Nutzung so gering dass das nicht möglich ist.


Gruß


----------



## Fischer995 (3. September 2011)

Jep selbst wenn ich Kein amd nutzer bin : 150€ für eine recht gute 6-kern cpu sin wenig geld.


----------

